
Reservation System Cwic goes open source - CUnknown
https://github.com/iadavof/Cwic
======
CUnknown
Hi, I wanted to let you know that a Ruby on Rails project for managing
reservations is now open source (MIT license). It has a lot of features, but
due to the flexibility of the system we want to create, it is too much work
for a team of three people. We hope that others could join us making this the
best reservation system out there!

In essence, every reservation is the same: you want to book a place, object or
service for a certain period of time. So, why isn't there a reservation system
that does not make any assumptions on the entity that is for rent? With this
in mind, we started developing Cwic! The flexible reservation system that is
highly configurable. This provides an enormous amount of bennefits. If you are
a hotel owner and also want to rent bikes, you can add the bikes as entities
in the same reservation system you use for the rooms, and already are
familliar with.

